# courier-imap can't be ported



## xwwu (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Friends:

The messages is:

```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/courier-imap
make config (choose Mysql option)
make install clean
===>   courier-imap-4.6.0,2 depends on executable: courierauthconfig - found
===>   courier-imap-4.6.0,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/courier-authlib/libauthmysql.so - found
===>   courier-imap-4.6.0,2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   courier-imap-4.6.0,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for courier-imap-4.6.0,2
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for gawk... (cached) nawk
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking for perl5... /usr/bin/perl5
checking for sysconftool...... ././sysconftool
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for shl_load... no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... no
checking for dlopen... yes
checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes
checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for env... /usr/bin/env
checking for courierauthconfig... /usr/local/bin/courierauthconfig
Cannot obtain information for groupid courier: No such file or directory
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to oliver@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/mail/courier-imap/work/courier-imap-4.6.0/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/courier-imap.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/courier-imap.
asus#
```

I need your help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

My guess is that you don't have the 'courier' group in /etc/group (anymore).

What is the output of:
[cmd=]grep courier /etc/group[/cmd]
[cmd=]grep courier /etc/passwd[/cmd]?

If one or both of these turn up nothing, reinstall security/courier-authlib-base. This will take care of both.

Other than that, you'll have to investigate why the courier user/group went missing. Did you upgrade recently without running mergemaster properly?


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2009)

You're actually better off with mail/dovecot.


----------



## xwwu (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Dutch Daemon very much.

when grep courier with /etc/passwd and /etc/group, my unit reply nothing. and cd /usr/ports/secirity/courier-authlib-base:


```
# make reinstall clean
===>   courier-authlib-base-0.62.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   courier-authlib-base-0.62.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   courier-authlib-base-0.62.4 depends on shared library: ltdl.7 - found
===>  Configuring for courier-authlib-base-0.62.4
configure: loading cache /usr/ports/security/courier-authlib-base/work/courier-authlib.cache
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gawk... (cached) nawk
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for perl5... /usr/bin/perl5
checking for sysconftool...... ././sysconftool
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for shl_load... no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... no
checking for dlopen... yes
checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes
checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking which extension is used for runtime loadable modules... .so
checking which variable specifies run-time module search path... LD_LIBRARY_PATH
checking for the default library search path... /lib /usr/lib
checking for library containing dlopen... none required
checking for dlerror... yes
checking for shl_load... (cached) no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no
checking for dld_link in -ldld... no
checking for _ prefix in compiled symbols... no
checking whether deplibs are loaded by dlopen... yes
checking for argz.h... no
checking for error_t... no
checking for argz_add... no
checking for argz_append... no
checking for argz_count... no
checking for argz_create_sep... no
checking for argz_insert... no
checking for argz_next... no
checking for argz_stringify... no
checking whether libtool supports -dlopen/-dlpreopen... yes
checking for ltdl.h... yes
checking whether lt_dlinterface_register is declared... yes
checking for lt_dladvise_preload in -lltdl... yes
checking where to find libltdl headers...
checking where to find libltdl library... -lltdl
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dl.h... no
checking for sys/dl.h... no
checking for dld.h... no
checking for mach-o/dyld.h... no
checking for dirent.h... yes
checking for closedir... yes
checking for opendir... yes
checking for readdir... yes
checking for strlcat... yes
checking for strlcpy... yes
checking for perl5... /usr/bin/perl5
checking for courier-config... no
checking for expect... no
configure: WARNING: -----------------------------------------------------
configure: WARNING: expect not found - will not be able to change passwds
configure: WARNING: in webmail
configure: WARNING: -----------------------------------------------------
checking for passwd... /usr/bin/passwd
checking whether -lm is needed for floor... yes
checking for socket in -lsocket... no
checking for socket in -lsocket... (cached) no
checking for connect in -lsocket... no
checking for connect in -lsocket... (cached) no
checking for dbopen in -ldb... no
checking for db_open in -ldb... no
checking for db_env_create in -ldb... no
checking for dbopen... yes
checking for db_open... no
checking for db_env_create... no
checking stdio.h usability... yes
checking stdio.h presence... yes
checking for stdio.h... yes
checking security/pam_appl.h usability... yes
checking security/pam_appl.h presence... yes
checking for security/pam_appl.h... yes
checking Pam/pam_appl.h usability... no
checking Pam/pam_appl.h presence... no
checking for Pam/pam_appl.h... no
checking for dlopen in -ldl... no
checking for pam_start in -lpam... yes
checking for pam_setcred... yes
checking lber.h usability... no
checking lber.h presence... no
checking for lber.h... no
checking ldap.h usability... no
checking ldap.h presence... no
checking for ldap.h... no
checking netinet/in.h usability... yes
checking netinet/in.h presence... yes
checking for netinet/in.h... yes
checking for endpwent... yes
checking shadow.h usability... no
checking shadow.h presence... no
checking for shadow.h... no
checking for getspent in -lshadow... no
checking for endspent... no
checking for getspent... no
checking for pg_config... no
checking for mysql_config... /usr/local/bin/mysql_config
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/time.h usability... yes
checking sys/time.h presence... yes
checking for sys/time.h... yes
checking for sys/wait.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/select.h usability... yes
checking sys/select.h presence... yes
checking for sys/select.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking crypt.h usability... no
checking crypt.h presence... no
checking for crypt.h... no
checking termios.h usability... yes
checking termios.h presence... yes
checking for termios.h... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for pid_t... yes
checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes
checking for setsid... yes
checking for setlogin... yes
checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes
checking for crypt... yes
checking for crypt() prototype... 0
Cannot obtain information for groupid courier: No such file or directory
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to oliver@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/security/courier-authlib-base/work/courier-authlib-0.62.4/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/courier-authlib-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/courier-authlib-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/courier-authlib-base.
```

almost same as courier-imap.

Yes, I upgrade 7.2 to 8.0. maybe something wrong when mergemaster.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, what can I say ...


```
===>   Returning to build of courier-authlib-base-0.62.4
===>   courier-authlib-base-0.62.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   courier-authlib-base-0.62.4 depends on shared library: ltdl.7 - found
Added group "courier".
Added user "courier".
```

The only other thing that happened was that sysconftool-0.15_2 was installed right before it, and that in turn was triggered by the build of courier-imap. Can you try removing sysconftool and courier-authlib-base with a `# pkg_delete -f`, and then try to build courier-imap again?


----------



## xwwu (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Duchdaemon:

Just according to your instruction. Problem solved. You are great man!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, one can dream.

Cheers.


----------

